# Nude beekeeping



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

do not do this at home even with adult supervision...

come to think of it.... don't do this out in public either.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

It's probably painful but cheaper than Viagra! Not sure about the 4 hour warning! :lpf:


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Who posted the video of me and my son keeping bees?:lpf:


----------



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

I laughed till my sides hurt. And yeah, why wear GLOVES? Hahaha! I would think your fingers would be the LEAST of your worries. 

Maybe to some..a little swelling...helps!


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

I have gone topless at the time I was in a dark T and it seemed they were mad as all getout from someone knocking the hive over I set it up without a shirt hat or gloves.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

When SURVIVOR first came out, I applied to be on the show. Part of the application was a video. I went out with only short cutoffs on, opened up a real good colony and ate the drone larva out of the comb. Didn't get me on though.


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

One of the original hives I purchased from a fella he got from a local commune.
I jokingly refer to the hive came from a nudist colony. Everybody got a kick out of that until the wife corrects me.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

You wear the gloves to protect your hands from the propolis. If more of your body came in contact with propolis, more clothing may be necessary.

I've seen ladies in dresses work bees, and a dress doesn't provide much protection to the lower half.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Always protect your eyes.

Wayne


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I just dance naked round the hives at the soltices and the equinoxes.


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if they'll contract yellow jacket removal?


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

And of course it would be a couple of guys. :doh:

Yeah, what's the point of the gloves? 

He also better be very careful putting those hive bodies back together to prevent something getting pinched...off. :lpf:


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Like Bill Engvall says heres your sign:lpf:


----------



## SSmithers (Jul 2, 2009)

Doesn"t Goofy wear a bow tie and gloves? Or is that Mickey Mouse.....


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I watched this video. The first thing that came to mind was "My mom would give me a whippin' if I did that". (and I'm 50 years old!)


----------



## kejramer (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet these guy fry bacon in the same outfits!!


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Blame it on my sadistic sense of humor but I find it extremely entertaining when people are chased by hot bees and thats when they still have clothes on but this just takes the cake.


----------

